# using carbon in planted tank



## daniel19831123 (23 Jul 2008)

I know carbon in not normally recommended for planted tank. I have a tank that is dense planted with java moss and bolbitis heudelotti and the plants are growing fine. there is some hair algae in it that I'm dieing to get rid of but my oto just don't seemed to nibble on it. Try keeping some shrimp in it but don't know why all the shrimp keep dieing (Despite using RO water!) The tank get a 50% water change every week and EI dosing at 50% as this tank was meant to be a low light setup. I think there is something in the tank that is causing the shrimp to die... either some chemical secreted by the plant, or stoke on trent water. 

anyway, I was thinking of adding carbon in the filter and add some shrimp in the tank. How does carbon affect the nutrient in planted tank? Any opinion anyone?


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jul 2008)

Doesn't help except it might reduce yellowing or discoloration. Doesn't hurt that much either.

Cheers,


----------



## Brenmuk (5 Aug 2008)

While RO removes all sorts of nasties from tap water it also softens water. Shrimps and crayfish etc all require some hardness to grow their shells ie a source of calcium and magnesium and a ph close to neutral. Also softwater does not buffer ph very well and the daily changes of ph can be quite extreme in a well planted tank as growing plants remove CO2 when the tank is lit. This may be the reason why your shrimps are dying - though you may want to confirm the water hardness and ph with a test kit.
If this is the problem you can add hardness back to your RO water in several ways - theres probably loads of info about how to alter RO water on the web. I personally would not bother with carbon in a planted tank as it may remove valuable plant nutrients. 

Brendan


----------



## Themuleous (5 Aug 2008)

Have a read of this, you'll be quite surprised what carbon does 

www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/keslar-carbon.htm

BTW is the tank open top? and where in the house is it?

Sam


----------

